# Stoopatron, Sheffield



## LittleMike (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoopatron, Sheffield. It's a 1km culvert of the Meersbrook watercourse, a tributary of the River Sheaf. The downstream section is a classic Northern mishmash of bricks, stone and hidden bridges. Very nice, this is what I was hoping to see!




Unfortunately this ends in a concrete chamber after only 100m or so, giving way to a stoopy 4ft concrete box. A foggy pipe entering from the side reveals the source of the freshness. Upstream from here the air was much clearer.




A noise ahead drew me onwards, I soon arrived at a nice double staircase, each set having about 6-7 steps. The tunnel opened up to a more reasonable 6ft for a short while, but this only lasted another 50m before it went back to the somewhat backbreaking 4ft, which goes on, and on, and on...




I was just gonna turn back, but I thought of how unimpressed DDT would be so I pushed on, passing a few more sets of steps, then finally hitting a much more satisfactory 6ft rcp.




Again, this only lasted a short while, but thankfully the tunnel then opened up into a nice 7ft brick arch.




Again, disappointing, the good stuff only lasted 50m or so before I reached the infall. This not only turned out to be in somebody's back garden, but following the brook upstream there just didn't seem to be any way out other than to go through somebody's house, so I had to endure the stoop back too.


Overall a reasonable length, and there's a bit to see, but it's 4ft for 90% of the way. Forgot my tripod and didn't have any lights with me so the pics are a bit random and rushed.


----------



## vanburen (Aug 18, 2008)

great stuff mate,fantastic pics !


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 18, 2008)

Definately torture that one but well worth it I think. 

It could have been worse - RCP all the way. It's always great to see "submerged" bridges which were once visible for all to see.

Particularly liking the convenient handrail to assist you down the steps at one point. Thanks for posting this up.


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 18, 2008)

I cant see the pics, major drag


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks cool Mike, stoopy or not there's just something satisfying about getting underground and particularly getting underground in drains! The bricky and bridgey section looks rad, shame it didn't continue with more of the same. I'm quite the fan of little culverts anyways, may be no quite so stoopy, but anything close to standing height that chops and changes is just my thing. 

_Bring on the trumpets_ . .


----------



## Locksley (Aug 18, 2008)

wow, tht must be basically on my doorstep, mite have to give it a go.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 19, 2008)

Nicely done, fella. No fan of stoopy drains here but sometimes the pay-off is worth it!!

M


----------



## LittleMike (Aug 19, 2008)

Locksley said:


> wow, tht must be basically on my doorstep, mite have to give it a go.



It's kinda hidden, and it's a bit of a ballache to get to, so gizza a shout if you need any info.


----------



## Bunk3r (Aug 19, 2008)

well endured. looks great, nice one.


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, I can see the pics now. Totally cool. Like Jondoe says, underground rocks, I think its the best place to be. Super nice work Mike.


----------

